# استفسار يهم المتحولين إلى الإيمان المسيحي



## Ace-HK (15 ديسمبر 2020)

*

تحية طيبة 


أود الإستفسار عن أمر يهم المتحولين إلى الإيمان المسيحي ( الأرثذوكسي تحديدا) .

شخص عابر للمسيح على ذمته حاليا زوجة لاترغب في نفس إيمانه ( لأسباب متعددة لا يتسع المجال الآن لذكرها  ) و في الوقت نفسه لا ترغب في فراقه لأن كليهما متعلق بالآخر  ناهيك عن كونها تريد ان يتربى ابناهما في جو عائلي أسري متوازن   .

سؤالي : هل ينقص إيمان هذا المسيحي الجديد في شيئ إن هو تركها على ذمته و رفض طلاقها إعتمادا على مقولة "  لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا " ؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 ديسمبر 2020)

الإجابة: لا.
"لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ." (1 كو 7: 14)


----------



## Ace-HK (15 ديسمبر 2020)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الإجابة: *لا.*




*عذرا عزيزي مولكا لكن ،
ألا يتعارض كلامك أعلاه مع :







1- روح وقلب الكتاب المقدس






2-التقليد الرسولي






3- تفاسير آباء الكنيسة المبجلين 


تقبل مروري العطر *:love45:​


----------



## أَمَة (15 ديسمبر 2020)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك و بأسألتك أخ Ace-HK.

اتمنى أن توضح لنا ما هو التعارض الذي تراه في جواب مولكا، بدلاً من  الإشارات الى مراجع بدون أي تحديد، لكي يتم الرد عليك.


----------



## Ace-HK (15 ديسمبر 2020)

أَمَة قال:


> أهلاً و سهلاً بك و بأسألتك أخ Ace-HK.



*مرحبا بك من جديد أستاذة أمة *



أَمَة قال:


> اتمنى أن توضح لنا ما هو التعارض الذي تراه في جواب مولكا، بدلاً من  الإشارات الى مراجع بدون أي تحديد، لكي يتم الرد عليك.



*بكل فرح أستاذة تطبيقا للتعليم الكتابي :*

[Q-BIBLE]*"بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِمًا لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ، بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ،" (1 بط 3: 15)*[/Q-BIBLE]




> 1- روح وقلب الكتاب المقدس



[Q-BIBLE]"لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟" (2 كو 6: 14)[/Q-BIBLE]



> 2-التقليد الرسولي



*كلام بولس الرسول قائل الكلام المدون أعلاه بخصوص عدم الشركة مع غير المؤمن :*

*رسالة فيلبي أصحاح 4 فقرة 9 :*

[Q-BIBLE][Q-BIBLE]وَمَا تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهُ، وَتَسَلَّمْتُمُوهُ، وَسَمِعْتُمُوهُ، وَرَأَيْتُمُوهُ فِيَّ، فَهَذَا افْعَلُوا، وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ يَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ.[/Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]


*
رسالة كورنثوس الأولى أصحاح 15 فقرة 3 :*


[Q-BIBLE]*سلَّمْتُ إلَيكُم قَبلَ كُلِّ شيءٍ ما تَلَقَّيتُهُ*[/Q-BIBLE]


*
رسالة كورنثوس الأولى أصحاح 11 فقرة 23:*


[Q-BIBLE]*فأنا مِنَ الرَّبِّ تَسَلَّمتُ ما سَلَّمتُهُ إلَيكُم*[/Q-BIBLE]




> 3- تفاسير آباء الكنيسة المبجلين



*شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد الجديد - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
سلسلة "من تفسير وتأملات الآباء الأولين"
كورنثوس الثانية 6 - تفسير رسالة كورنثوس الثانية
عمله الرسولي
ص 6 - ص 7*

* يقصد الرسول أيضا الزواج بغير المؤمنين، حيث لا يقدر الطرف المؤمن أن يختبر في بيته الحياة الكنسية السماوية، ولا أن يتمتع بعطية الروح القدس واهب التقديس.*

https://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-02-New-Testament/Father-Tadros-Yacoub-Malaty/08-Resalet-Corenthis-2/Tafseer-Resalat-Koronthians-2__01-Chapter-06.html#14


*شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد الجديد - القمص أنطونيوس فكري
كورنثوس الثانية 6 - تفسير رسالة كورنثوس الثانية*


*
 لا تكونوا تحت نير = النير هو ما يربط حيوانين، ولا يمكن ربط ثور قوي مع حمار ضعيف (هذا ممنوع بحكم الشريعة.. ولاحظ أن الثور هو من الحيوانات الطاهرة إشارة للمؤمن، والحمار هو من الحيوانات غير الطاهرة إشارة للوثني). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى). بليعال = الكلمة الأصلية تشير لمن هو بلا فائدة أي بطال وأصبحت اسم شهرة للشيطان. إذًا عليكم أن لا تقيموا علاقات وثيقة مع غير المؤمنين كالزواج مثلًا. لأنه في هذه الحالة يقع المؤمن تحت نير العلاقة الزوجية مع غير المؤمن، فلا يستطيع أن يباشر العبادة الروحية بالصورة التامة. فإمّا نفتح قلوبنا للمسيح، وإمّا أن نفتحها لإبليس، ولا شركة بين المسيح وإبليس، فلكل منهما خططه التي لا يمكن التوفيق بينها. فكيف نخدم كلاهما في نفس الوقت.*

https://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Interpretations/Holy-Bible-Tafsir-02-New-Testament/Father-Antonious-Fekry/08-Resalet-Corenthis-2/Tafseer-Resalat-Koronthians-2__01-Chapter-06.html#14​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

> 1- روح وقلب الكتاب المقدس


"لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، *وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ*. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ." *(1 كو 7: 14)*



> "لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟" (2 كو 6: 14)


هل يدخل في ذلك الزواج الذي تم قبل دخول أحد أطرافه إلى المسيحية؟ 
يجيب بولس الرسول نفسه:
"لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، *وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ*. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ." *(1 كو 7: 14)*



> كلام بولس الرسول قائل الكلام المدون أعلاه بخصوص عدم الشركة مع غير المؤمن


12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ *غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ*، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، *فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا*.
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ *غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ*، وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا، *فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ*.
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ.
15 وَلكِنْ *إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ، فَلْيُفَارِقْ*. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَدًا فِي مِثْلِ هذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ.
(1 كو 7: 12-15)


> وَمَا تَعَلَّمْتُمُوهُ، وَتَسَلَّمْتُمُوهُ، وَسَمِعْتُمُوهُ، وَرَأَيْتُمُوهُ فِيَّ، فَهَذَا افْعَلُوا، وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ يَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ.


حاضر  *(1 كو 7: 12-15)*




> يقصد الرسول أيضا الزواج بغير المؤمنين، حيث لا يقدر الطرف المؤمن أن يختبر في بيته الحياة الكنسية السماوية، ولا أن يتمتع بعطية الروح القدس واهب التقديس.


فعلا، لن نتزوج من غير المؤمنين. لكن لو كان شخص عابر للمسيح أي أنه كان مسلم ومتزوج مسلمة فهنا يجيبه الرسول بولس بنفسه ويقول:
12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ *غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ*، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، *فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا*.
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ *غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ*، وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا، *فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ*.
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ.
15 وَلكِنْ *إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ، فَلْيُفَارِقْ*. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَدًا فِي مِثْلِ هذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ.
(1 كو 7: 12-15)

سؤالك كان عن:


> شخص عابر للمسيح على ذمته حاليا زوجة لاترغب في نفس إيمانه





> شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد الجديد - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي
> سلسلة "من تفسير وتأملات الآباء الأولين"


وماله؟ نوريك نفس الكاتب ونفس التفسير اللي بتحاول تدلس منه:

https://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inte...er-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html#12

"وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب:

أن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة،

وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه،

فلا يتركها" [12].

يقصد بالباقين الذين *قبِل أحد الطرفين منهما الإيمان المسيحي وبقي الآخر غير مسيحي*، فإن الأمر في يدّ غير المؤمن؛ إن أراد البقاء *فليبقَ*، وإن فارق فليفارق، ولا يكون الطرف الآخر مستعبدًا له... أي يجوز له أن يتزوج بمسيحي. *هنا يتحدث عن زيجات سابقة للإيمان*، وقبل طرف دون آخر الإيمان. لا يتشكك المؤمن بالتصاقه بغير المؤمن *مادام الزواج قد تمّ قبل دخوله الإيمان*... الآخر مقدس ليس في ذاته إنما في المؤمن، وأولاده مقدسون فيه.

*    واضح أن المرأة التي ترتبط بعابد وثنٍ هي معه جسد واحد. حسنًا! هما جسد واحد، ومع ذلك لا تصير دنسة، بل طهارة الزوجة تغلب دنس الزوج. مرة أخرى فإن طهارة الزوج المؤمن تغلب دنس الزوجة غير المؤمنة. كيف إذن في هذه الحالة الدنس يُغلب ويسمح بالعلاقة بينهما، بينما في حالة المرأة الزانية لا يُدان الرجل عندما يفارقها؟ لأنه هنا يوجد رجاء أن العضو الضائع قد يخلص خلال الزواج، أما في الحالة الأخرى فالزواج قد انحلّ فعلًا وكلاهما قد فسدا، أما هنا فالخطأ من جانب واحد لا من جانب الاثنين (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى)...

لكن الأمر هنا ليس بخصوص شخصين لم يجتمعا بعد (الزواج) *بل بخصوص الذين ارتبطوا فعلًا به.* *إنه لم يقل إن أراد أحد أن يأخذ له زوجة غير مؤمنة، بل قال: "إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة" *[12]... ماذا إذن هل اليوناني (الأممي غير المؤمن) مقدس؟ *بالتأكيد لا،* إذ لم يقل أنه مقدس بل قال أنه "مقدس في زوجته"، قال هذا لا ليعني أنه مقدس (في ذاته)، وإنما لكي يخلص المرأة تمامًا قدر المستطاع من مخاوفها ويقود الرجل لكي يرغب في الحق(452).

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*    يقول بولس هذا عن *حالة اثنين أمميين*، *أحدهما *صار مؤمنًا. عادة الوثني يكره المسيحية، والمسيحي لا يريد أن يتأثر بالوثنية، ولهذا يقول بولس إن كان الاثنان سعيدان في عيشتهما معًا يلزم أن يستمرا(453).

أمبروسياستر

*    *لا *يعنى بولس أن المرأة *ملتزمة أن تتزوج غير مؤمن* وإنما هي ملتزمة أن تبقى معه ما دامت *كانت أصلًا* متزوجة (قبل قبولها الإيمان) (454).

سيفريان أسقف جبالة



إذن، لو كانا متزوجان قبل إيمان أحدهما، فليس على الطرف المؤمن ترك الطرف الآخر، لكن لا يمكن ان يتزوج الطرف المؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن.

https://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inte...er-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html#12


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 ديسمبر 2020)

Ace-HK قال:


> *عذرا عزيزي مولكا لكن ،
> ألا يتعارض كلامك أعلاه مع :
> 
> 
> ...



لا، لا يتعارض.


----------



## Hstehrt (18 ديسمبر 2020)

مرحبا بك من جديد مولكا :big32:



> وماله؟ نوريك نفس الكاتب ونفس التفسير اللي بتحاول تدلس منه:



أنا عزيزي لا أعمل بمبدأ :

" ؟فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ* بِكَذِبِي* لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟  "

:love45:

من يريد أن يدلس يا أخ مولكا لن يضع لك رابطا يحيل لمصدر الإقتباس *الموثوق *حتى تراجع و تتأكد بنفسك من صدق ما يقول .

من يريد أن يدلس هو من يحظر العضويات لمجرد الخوف مما قد يُطرح .



> إذن، لو كانا متزوجان قبل إيمان أحدهما، فليس على الطرف المؤمن ترك الطرف الآخر، لكن لا يمكن ان يتزوج الطرف المؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن.



:thnk0001:

كانت هذه هي عصارة مشاركتك .

و الرد : :nunu0000:

:download:



> هذا التصريح الذي منحه بولس الرسول للمؤمنين في بداية انتشار الإيمان، قد مُنِحَ في ظروف خاصة كانت قائمة وقتئذ، *ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي* وبعد انتشار الإيمان، فالكنيسة لا تصرح بزواج مؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن *عملًا بقول الكتاب*: "لا تكونوا تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين" (2كو6: 14). ويرينا ذلك عمق الرباط الزوجى.



شرح الكتاب المقدس - الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد: كنيسة مارمرقس بمصر الجديدة

https://st-takla.org/bible/commentary/ar/nt/church-encyclopedia/corinthians1/chapter-07.html#12


:close_tem




> لا، لا يتعارض.



:smi411:

بل هناك تعارض و التفسير المسيحي الموثوق الأصيل المعتمد أمامك عزيزي مولكا . :59:




> إذن، لو كانا متزوجان قبل إيمان أحدهما، فليس على الطرف المؤمن ترك الطرف الآخر، لكن لا يمكن ان يتزوج الطرف المؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن.



سؤالان للعزيز مولكا :

1- هل ناقش الرب يسوع هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟

:t9:

2- هل ذكر وصية علنية واضحة صريحة في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟

:t9:

أتمنى من كل قلبي تجاوبا و ردا على مشاركتي هذه لا الحظر .

في الإنتظار


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 ديسمبر 2020)

> أنا عزيزي لا أعمل بمبدأ :
> 
> " ؟فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟ "


بالطبع، لأن هنا افتراء علينا كما تفتري علينا الآن، لنكمل النصوص:

7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
8 *أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا*، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.

فأنت تمارس الكذب في ثلاث كما حلله لك رسولك:
https://www.islamweb.net/ar/fatwa/39152
وتمارس المعاريض:
https://dorar.net/akhlaq/2706 حتى رويّ عن عمر أنه قال [ما في المعاريض ما *يغنى *الرجل عن *الكذب*]




> من يريد أن يدلس يا أخ مولكا لن يضع لك رابطا يحيل لمصدر الإقتباس الموثوق حتى تراجع و تتأكد بنفسك من صدق ما يقول .


ألا تعرف الفارق بين التدليس وبين عدم التدليل على كلامك؟ أهذا هو مستواك؟

التدليس كان في محاولة احضار نصوص لا علاقة لها بالطرفين الذين كانا قد تزوجا قبل إيمان أحدهما بينما أنا أعطتك نص مباشر حرفي صريح وفي صميم الموضوع. ثم حاولت التدليس بالتفسير، فأتيت لك من نفس الشخص من نفس التفسير ومن كلام الآباء أيضا بصحة كلامي وخطأ كلامك.
ولكي يتأكد الجميع من تدليسك، رغم وضوحه، فأنت لم تجرؤ أن تعلق على أي شيء من مشاركتي السابقة والتي كانت مدججة بالنصوص الكتابية الصريحة وأيضا من نفس التفسير الذي أتيت به أنت.



> من يريد أن يدلس هو من يحظر العضويات لمجرد الخوف مما قد يُطرح .


الحظر بسبب أسلوبك الصبياني في الحوار واضاعة وقتنا دون داعي، فتبدأ أولا بسؤال استفساري ثم نجيبك بنص صريح ثم تترك النص الصريح تماما وتحضر ما رسمت من البداية ان تقوله بغض النظر عن ردي، فأنت تترك ردي تماما وتضع كلاما جديدا ولا تعلق على ما فات، فظهر من ذلك أنك لا تريد حوار ولا حق بل اضاعة وقتنا الثمين.



> كانت هذه هي عصارة مشاركتك .


هذا كان آخر سطر من مشاركتي التي أتيت لك بها بالنصوص الصريحة وبتفسير من ارتضته بنفسك للتفسير ومن تفسير الآباء، فما ردك على كل هذا؟



> و الرد :


حاضر، الرد من نفس التفسير ومن نفس المفسر ومن نفس الصفحة كمان، تعالى نشوف تدليسك على التفسير وحذفك منه ونشوف التفسير قال نفس كلام الكتاب المقدس وكلامي وكلام القمص تادرس وكلام الآباء:

ع12، 13: في العصر الرسولي عندما *يؤمن أحد الوثنيين المتزوجين* ولم تؤمن زوجته الوثنية، ولكنها لا تريد أن تترك إرتباطها بزوجها، *فليحتفظ بها، والعكس أيضًا* إذا آمنت المرأة ورضى زوجها الوثنى أن يبقى معها، *فلتحيا معه في حياة زوجية طبيعية*.



ع14: *الطرف غير المؤمن عندما يحيا مع الآخر الذي آمن فإنه يتعلم منه الفضائل المسيحية*، أي يتقدس فيه، وكذلك الأبناء يتعلمون من الأب المسيحي أو الأم المسيحية السلوك الروحي ويصيرون أنقياء وأطهار.


ع15: مستعبدا: مضطرا للسكنى مع الوثنى لأن الوثنى يرفض البقاء مع الطرف الذي صار مسيحيا.

*إن المؤمن يمكن أن يعيش مع غير المؤمن إذا ارتضى الأخير ذلك*. أما إذا رغب غير المؤمن أن ينفصل عنه، فليتركه الطرف المسيحي لأنه لن يستفيد من معاشرته، إذ أن الوثنى مُصِرّ على سلوكه وحياته وليس هناك حب قوى يربطه بالطرف المسيحي فيقتدى بسلوكه ويتعلم منه.



ع16: *إذا أمكن للطرفين المؤمن وغير المؤمن أن يعيشا في سلام، فلا يجب على المؤمن أن يفترق عن غير المؤمن* لأنه قد يكون في حياتهما معًا فرصة مواتية لأن يخلص المؤمن غير المؤمن ويجذبه إلى الإيمان.

هذا التصريح الذي منحه بولس الرسول للمؤمنين في بداية انتشار الإيمان، قد مُنِحَ في ظروف خاصة كانت قائمة وقتئذ، ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي وبعد انتشار الإيمان، *فالكنيسة لا تصرح بزواج مؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن* عملًا بقول الكتاب: "لا تكونوا تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين" (2كو6: 14). ويرينا ذلك عمق الرباط الزوجى.

† إن الترابط بين أعضاء الأسرة الواحدة يجعلهم يتأثرون بسلوك بعضهم البعض. فاهتم بتصرفاتك وكلامك منفذًا وصايا المسيح لتخلص نفسك وتكون قدوة لمن معك، وحتى لو عارضوك أو استهزأوا بك أحيانًا فثق أن سلوكك الحسن يؤثر فيهم. لا تتهاون أو تيأس وصلِ لأجلهم.





يبقى التفسير قال:

- فليحتفظ بها، والعكس أيضًا
- إن المؤمن يمكن أن يعيش مع غير المؤمن إذا ارتضى الأخير ذلك
- إذا أمكن للطرفين المؤمن وغير المؤمن أن يعيشا في سلام، فلا يجب على المؤمن أن يفترق عن غير المؤمن



> بل هناك تعارض و التفسير المسيحي الموثوق الأصيل المعتمد



وفعلا التفسير المسيحي الموثوق الأصيل المعتمد الجامد القوي الحلو الجدع صاحب صاحبه بيقول نفس كلامنا زي ما شفت وبيقول عليك مدلس. ففين التعارض؟


يبقى حضرتك مدلس وبتضيع وقتنا ومش بترد على الردود وأسلوبك مش أسلوب شخص عاقل محترم لنفسه أساسًا.




> 1- هل ناقش الرب يسوع هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟


بص يا عزيزي، أنا مش عارف اية هو المصنع اللي بيخرّج لنا نفس العقليات بتاعتكم دي بنفس مستوى التفكير والاعاقة الفكرية بتاعتكم!
مشكلتك أنك فاهم انك ذكي واننا مش عارفين مخكم الطفولي ده.


لما تحب تغير الموضوع وتهرب منه لموضوع "أقول لهم أنا لا الرب".. ابقى أسأل كدا بشكل مباشر... بلاش جو الأفلام بتاعكم ده اللي هو أية:
أنا كمسلم أسأله هل الرب اتكلم في الموضوع ده، فيقول لي المسيحي "أوماااااال" (بصوت فريد الديب) فأنا احط له النصوص واحط له تفاسير وووو   بتحبوا التشتيت والهروب أوي.. بس على مين؟!  

اكبر يابني، مستواكم بيخلينا نقرف نتكلم معاكم...


----------



## BLITZ (21 ديسمبر 2020)

مرحبا من جديد عزيزي مولكا 



> بالطبع، لأن هنا افتراء علينا كما تفتري علينا الآن



ليس هناك أي إفتراء ، إقرأ بنفسك كيف يتفاخر بولس بحربائيته :

كورنثوس الأولى أصحاح 9 فقرة 20 :

[Q-BIBLE]فَصِرْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ كَيَهُودِيٍّ لأَرْبَحَ الْيَهُودَ. وَلِلَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ كَأَنِّي تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ لأَرْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

:love45:

الباشا يقول :



> فأنت تمارس الكذب في ثلاث كما حلله لك رسولك:
> https://www.islamweb.net/ar/fatwa/39152
> وتمارس المعاريض:
> https://dorar.net/akhlaq/2706 حتى رويّ عن عمر أنه قال [ما في المعاريض ما يغنى الرجل عن الكذب]



الرد :

:download:

هذا ديدين المنصّر الفاشل عندما يُحشر في الزاوية يلجأ للإسلاميات بغرض الهروب و التشتيت  رغم كون الموضوع هو مسيحي صِرف

لسان حاله يقول :

كورنثوس الثانية أصحاح 11 فقرة 1

[Q-BIBLE]لَيْتَكُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ غَبَاوَتِي قَلِيلاً! بَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُحْتَمِلِيَّ.[/Q-BIBLE]

هل قرأتَ فعلا مانسختَ؟؟

:t9:



> فالكذب* حرام*



:love45:


> سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ليس الكذاب الذي يصلح بين الناس فينمي خيرا أو يقول خيرا. وفي رواية: ولم أسمعه يرخص في شيء مما يقول الناس إلا في ثلاث: تعني الحرب، والإصلاح بين الناس، وحديث الرجل امرأته، وحديث المرأة زوجها. ، والمراد بالحديث بين الزوجين هو عن الحب الذي يساعد على دوام العشرة، وقد رأى بعض العلماء الاقتصار في جواز الكذب على ما ورد به النص في الحديث، ولكن جوزه المحققون *في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير*



:smi411:

أتراك تنسخ دون إدراك أو فهم ؟؟

:t9:

*ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير*

*ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير*

*ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير*

*ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير*

عجبا ؟؟؟
أليس هذا نفس الموجود في عقيدتك ؟؟؟؟
:t9:

كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير *لا يُعتبر خطية* ، واخذ بالك ؟؟؟
:download:








إليك أيضا مداخلة لرأس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية السابق المتنيح شنودة و هويُجيز نهارا جهارا الكذب على الزوجة  ؟؟؟

:download:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXe7RWAQ7x0


هنا حبيب الملايين بطرس  حاول " يخلع " ناكرا معرفته السابقة بربه ومعلمه ووقف دور المتفرج تاركا هذا الأخير للضرب و البصق و الإهانة على أيدي رعاع الرومان ؟؟؟

متى أصحاح 26 فقرة 35

[Q-BIBLE]قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: ((وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ *لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ*!)) [/Q-BIBLE]

متى أصحاح 26 فقرة 70

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَنْكَرَ* قُدَّامَ الْجَمِيعِ قَائِلاً: *لَسْتُ أَدْرِي مَا تَقُولِينَ*[/Q-BIBLE]

:warning:

لا و إيه بطرس أنكر* بقسم* زيادة في التأكيد .

متى أصحاح 26 فقرة 72

[Q-BIBLE]*فَأَنْكَرَ *أَيْضاً *بِقَسَمٍ*: ((إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ الرَّجُلَ!))[/Q-BIBLE]

أعتقد كفاية عليك كده  خلي الطبق مستور أحسن .

:love45:

عزيزنا مولكا يقول و قد لف الأنشوطة حول رقبته :



> ع12، 13: في العصر الرسولي عندما يؤمن أحد الوثنيين المتزوجين ولم تؤمن زوجته الوثنية، ولكنها لا تريد أن تترك إرتباطها بزوجها، فليحتفظ بها، والعكس أيضًا إذا آمنت المرأة ورضى زوجها الوثنى أن يبقى معها، فلتحيا معه في حياة زوجية طبيعية.



*في العصر الرسولي* واخذ بالك !

:warning:



> هذا التصريح الذي منحه بولس الرسول للمؤمنين في بداية انتشار الإيمان، قد مُنِحَ في ظروف خاصة كانت قائمة وقتئذ، *ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي* وبعد انتشار الإيمان، فالكنيسة لا تصرح بزواج مؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن عملًا بقول الكتاب: "لا تكونوا تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين" (2كو6: 14). ويرينا ذلك عمق الرباط الزوجى.



هل  تدري حقا ما نسخت يداك  ؟؟

*ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي*

*ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي*

*ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي*

*ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي*

30:30:30:30:

إبقه زرنا كل يوم !

ملخص مشاركة العزيز مولكا :



> يبقى التفسير قال:
> - فليحتفظ بها، والعكس أيضًا
> - إن المؤمن يمكن أن يعيش مع غير المؤمن إذا ارتضى الأخير ذلك
> - إذا أمكن للطرفين المؤمن وغير المؤمن أن يعيشا في سلام، فلا يجب على المؤمن أن يفترق عن غير المؤمن



نسيت أو بمعنى أصح *تناسيت* يامولكا تقول مضيفا إن الكلام الــ " فشنك  " ده *لم يعد قابلا للتطبيق في وقتنا الحالي*


:love45:



> سؤالان للعزيز مولكا :
> 1- هل ناقش الرب يسوع هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟
> 2- هل ذكر وصية علنية واضحة صريحة في هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟



طبعا تساؤلي المغموس " *بالشطة* " باق بلا إجابة تُذكر : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




خليك راجل و جاوب، شكلك بقى وحش أوي أمام مريديك و أتباعك !

مستنيك يا .......................يا مولكا !


----------



## BLITZ (21 ديسمبر 2020)

*و ذكّر !!!!*


عزرا أصحاح 10 فقرة : 1- 4


[Q-BIBLE]


> فَلَمَّا صَلَّى عَزْرَا وَاعْتَرَفَ وَهُوَ بَاكٍ وَسَاقِطٌ أَمَامَ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ اجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ جَمَاعَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالأَوْلاَدِ لأَنَّ الشَّعْبَ بَكَى بُكَاءً عَظِيماً.
> 
> وَقَالَ شَكَنْيَا بْنُ يَحِيئِيلَ مِنْ بَنِي عِيلاَمَ لِعَزْرَا: ((إِنَّنَا قَدْ *خُنَّا إِلَهَنَا* وَاتَّخَذْنَا نِسَاءً غَرِيبَةً مِنْ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ يُوجَدُ رَجَاءٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ فِي هَذَا.
> 
> ...



[/Q-BIBLE]

طبعا السيد المسيح جاء ليكمّل* لا* لينقض !

متى أصحاح 5 فقرة 17 :

[Q-BIBLE]
لاتَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ النَّامُوسَ أَوِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ. مَا جِئْتُ لأَنْقُضَ بَلْ لأُكَمِّلَ.[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 ديسمبر 2020)

إزيك يا عزيزي؟ عامل اية؟ الحقيقة أني بعد ما خلصت الموضوع بالأدلة الحرفية من الكتاب المقدس ومن تفاسير الآباء ومن التفاسير الحالية، وانت عاجز عن الرد فانا بتسلى عليك بس، لكن الموضوع انتهى خلاص وانت مش قادر حتى تقتبس النصوص.



> ليس هناك أي إفتراء


إزاي؟ إزاي يا جدع؟  هو مش انت استشهدت بكلام بولس الرسول؟ طيب ما بولس الرسول بنفسه هو اللي بيقول أن دي شكاية علينا. نقرأ تاني الدليل النصي الحرفي الصريح:

7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
8 *أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا*، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.

هو انت بتستشهد بالنص 7 ومش عايز النص 8؟!!! ومش عاجبك انك مدلس؟



> هذا ديدين المنصّر الفاشل عندما يُحشر في الزاوية يلجأ للإسلاميات بغرض الهروب و التشتيت رغم كون الموضوع هو مسيحي صِرف


شوف عزيزي المدلس الكذاب:

أولا: زي ما قلت لك ان خلاص الموضوع خلص وانت فضحت جهلك بالنصوص وبالتفاسير، ده انا من اول تعليق جاوبتك وانت لحد دلوقتي مش قادر مجرد حتى تقتبس النص الكتابي وتبدي أي اعتراض عليه، فبما ان الموضوع انتهى فأنا بتسلى عليك.
ثانيا: هو أنا بنصّر مين عشان تقول عني منصر؟
ثالثا: هو انا فشلت في اية؟ دا انا بجيب لك من الكتب واللينكات اللي انت بتستخدمها عشان مستحرم ابذل مع شخص بمستوى ذكاءك اي مجهود، فأنا مش هارمي لك القدس يا عزيزي..
رابعا: اسلاميات اية؟ انت اللي بتحشر الاسلاميات عن طريق انك بتمارسها، بتمارس الكذب والمعاريض، وانا اصلتها لك من دينك تأصيل شرعي، فلو مش عايز حد يتكلم في الاسلاميات ماتمارسش الاسلاميات هنا!
خامسا: هروب من اية؟ الموضوع انتهى عزيزي من اول مداخلة لي، وانت من ساعتها مش عارف حتى تقتبس كلامي اللي بخليه بحجم خط كبير يمكن تكون مش بتعرف تقرأ الخط الصغير.
سادسا: هو معنى ان الموضوع عن قضية مسيحية انك تقول أي موضوعات مسيحية مع بعض؟ التشتيت مش بيكون بس من المسيحيات للاسلاميات لكن بيكون كمان من موضوع مسيحي لموضوع مسيحي تاني. فانت بتمارس الكذب اللي محلل في دينك والمعاريض معاه وطبعا بتمارس التدليس فأنا وصفتك بأنك مدلس ككلمة عادية المفروض انك تكون عارفها عن نفسك يعني. لكن انت حاولت تنكرها فأثبتها لك عمليا في الموضوع وشرعا.




> لسان حاله يقول :


تعالى نشوف لسان حالك بيقول اية:
مثلا رسولك قال:

لَا حَاجَةَ لِي فِيهِمَا، أَمَّا ابْنُ عَمِّي فَهَتَكَ عِرْضِي، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ عَمَّتِي وَصِهْرِي فَهُوَ الَّذِي، قَالَ لِي بِمَكَّةَ مَا قَالَ






فأية رأيك؟ أيهما أشرف أن يكون الانسان غبي أم يكون مهتوك العرض؟!

شوف انا ماشي معاك بحسب المبدأ اللي بترضاه انت لنفسك، عايز النصوص من غير تفسير؟ وماله، عايزها بتفسير؟ وماله! 

بس أوعى تفتكر انك لك قيمة عندي مثلا، أصل شوف الحديث ده:

1 - يأتي الشيطان أحدكم في صلاته *حتى ينفخ في مقعدته* فيخيل إليه أنه قد أحدث ولم يحدث فإذا وجد ذلك أحدكم فلا ينصرفن حتى يسمع صوتا بأذنه أو يجد ريحا بأنفه
الراوي : عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث : البزار | المصدر : الأحكام الشرعية الكبرى

الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/420 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يروى بهذا اللفظ إلا عن ابن عباس



ï»؟
2 - يأتي أحدكم الشيطان في صلاته ، حتى ينفخ في مقعدته ، فيخيل له أنه قد أحدث ولم يحدث ، فإذا وجد ذلك أحدكم فلا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا بأذنه ، أو يجد ريحا بأنفه.
الراوي : عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث : ابن حجر العسقلاني | المصدر : التلخيص الحبير

الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/193 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : في إسناده أبو أويس، لكن تابعه الدراوردي |  انظر شرح الحديث رقم 134050

التخريج : أخرجه القاسم بن سلام في ((الطهور)) (410)، والطبراني (11/222) (11556) باختلاف يسير، والبيهقي (3509) مختصراً.



ï»؟
3 - يأتي أحدكم الشيطان في الصلاة, فينفخ في مقعدته ، فيخيل إليه أنه أحدث , ولم يحدث , فإذا وجد ذلك فلا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا
الراوي : عبدالله بن عباس | المحدث : ابن حجر العسقلاني | المصدر : بلوغ المرام

الصفحة أو الرقم: 34 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : أصله في الصحيحين |  انظر شرح الحديث رقم 134047


4- إنَّ الشَّيطانَ يَأتي أحَدَكم وهو في صَلاتِه، *فيَأخُذُ شَعَرةً من دُبُرِه فيَمُدُّها*، فيَرى أنَّه قد أحدَثَ، فلا يَنصَرِفَنَّ حتَّى يَسمَعَ صَوتًا أو يَجِدَ ريحًا.
الراوي : أبو سعيد الخدري | المحدث : شعيب الأرناؤوط | المصدر : تخريج المسند

الصفحة أو الرقم: 11912 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : حسن


فطبعا أنا مش هاقدر أحترمك وانت بالمواصفات دي، خصوصا ان تأثيرها واضح عليك لدرجة انك مش قادر حتى تقتبس كلامي وترد عليه.



> هل قرأتَ فعلا مانسختَ؟؟


حرفًا حرفًا، فهل قرأته أنت؟ تعالى أوريك أنك تقريبا مابتعرفش تقرأ:

*وقد صح في الحديث جواز الكذب لتحقيق مصلحة*

وقد رأى بعض العلماء الاقتصار في جواز الكذب على ما ورد به النص في الحديث، *ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة*

فهل عندك مصلحة انك تكذب؟ عندك كتير طبعا!

كل مقصود محمود لا يمكن التوصل إليه إلا بالكذب، *فهو مباح* إن كان المقصود مباحا، وإن كان واجبا، *فهو واجب*.

الكذب عندك مش بس مباح، ده وااااااجب عليك.... فلية بتكدب وتقول أنه حرام؟ عشان كداب.





> فالكذب حرام، ولا يرخص في الكذب *إلا لضرورة أو حاجة*، ويجب أن يكون ذلك في أضيق الحدود، بحيث لا توجد وسيلة أخرى مشروعة تحقق الغرض، *ومن الوسائل المشروعة التي تحقق الغرض دون وقوع في الكذب: ما يسمى بالمعاريض*، حيث تستعمل كلمة تحتمل معنيين، يحتاج الإنسان أن يقولها، فيقولها قاصدا بها معنى صحيحا، بينما يفهم المستمع معنى آخر. ومن ذلك أن تقولي عن أبيك إنه غير موجود، وتقصدين أنه غير موجود أمامك أو في غرفتك ونحو ذلك. *وقد صح في الحديث جواز الكذب لتحقيق مصلحة* دون مضرة، للغير تذكر، فيما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أم كلثوم بنت عقبة بن أبي معيط قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ليس الكذاب الذي يصلح بين الناس فينمي خيرا أو يقول خيرا. وفي رواية: ولم أسمعه يرخص في شيء مما يقول الناس إلا في ثلاث:* تعني الحرب*، والإصلاح بين الناس، وحديث الرجل امرأته، وحديث المرأة زوجها. ، والمراد بالحديث بين الزوجين هو عن الحب الذي يساعد على دوام العشرة، وقد رأى بعض العلماء الاقتصار في جواز الكذب على ما ورد به النص في الحديث، ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير، يقول ابن الجوزي ما نصه: وضابطه أن كل مقصود محمود لا يمكن التوصل إليه إلا بالكذب، فهو مباح إن كان المقصود مباحا، وإن كان واجبا، فهو واجب. وقال ابن القيم في "زاد المعاد" ج 2 ص 145: *يجوز كذب الإنسان على نفسه، وعلى غيره* إذا لم يتضمن ضرر ذلك الغير إذا كان يتوصل بالكذب إلى حقه، *كما كذب الحجاج* بن علاط على المشركين حتى أخذ ماله من مكة من غير مضرة لحقت بالمسلمين من ذلك الكذب، وأما ما نال من بمكة من المسلمين من الأذى والحزن، فمفسدة يسيرة *في جنب المصلحة التي حصلت بالكذب*. وعلى هذا، فكتابة زميلتك في كشف الحضور بينما هي غائبة لا تجوز، لأنه كذب بلا حاجة، كما أنه غش محرم، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: من غش فليس منا. رواه مسلم. وكذلك لا يجوز لك أن تقولي لمن سأل عن والدك إنه غير موجود، بينما هو موجود، لأن ذلك كذب *يمكن الاستغناء عنه بالمعاريض*، وراجعي للأهمية الفتوى رقم: 29059، 29954. والله أعلم.





هل كفاية كدا وأسيبك لحالك؟ لا ابدا، دا انت لُقطة..

شوف عمر بيقول اية يابني، شوف أمير المؤمنين بيعلمك دينك ازاي:

وقال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (ما في المعاريض ما يغنى الرجل عن الكذب)  (2) .


يعني انت عندك المعاريض كويسة وماقصرتش معاك، فلية تكدب؟ (آل يعني المعاريض مش كدب  )

ويقول ابن الجوزي: «*الكذب ليس حراماً لعينه*، بل لما فيه من الضرر، والكلام وسيلة إلى المقاصد، فكل مقصود محمود يمكن أن يتوصل إليه بالصدق والكذب جمعياً، فالكذب فيه حرام، وإن أمكن التوصل إليه بالكذب دون الصدق فالكذب فيه مباح إذا كان يحصل ذلك المقصود مباحاً، *وواجب إذا كان المقصود واجباً*، إلا أنه ينبغي أن يتحرز عن الكذب ويوري بالمعاريض مهما أمكن، *لأن الكذب إنما أبيح لضرورة أو حاجة*» (انظر كشف المشكل ج 4 ص 459).


وتعالى نشوف (اسمح لي اقتبس منك مستوى تفكيرك) الموقع العظيم الرسمي الموثق المعتمد الحلو صاحب صاحبه الجدع ابن الأصول "الاسلام سؤال وجواب":


ثانياً :
جاءت الأدلة الشرعية الصحيحة تستثني من تحريم الكذب بعض الصور والحالات ، ومن هذه الأدلة :
حديث أم كلثوم بنت عقبة رضي الله عنها أنها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (لَيْسَ الْكَذَّابُ الَّذِي يُصْلِحُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَيَقُولُ خَيْرًا وَيَنْمِي خَيْرًا) رواه مسلم (2605) .
وقول علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه : (إِذَا حَدَّثْتُكُمْ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَلأَنْ أَخِرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَحَبُّ إِلَىَّ مِنْ أَنْ أَكْذِبَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَإِذَا حَدَّثْتُكُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ فَإِنَّ الْحَرْبَ خَدْعَةٌ) رواه البخاري (3611) ومسلم (1066) .

ثالثاً :
استنبط العلماء من الأدلة السابقة ـ وغيرها ـ بعض الأحكام ، منها :
1- الكذب ليس محرماً لذاته ، بل لما يترتب عليه من المفاسد .
2- إذا كان الكذب سيؤدي إلى دفع مفسدة أعظم ، أو جلب مصلحة أكبر : صار جائزاً حينئذ .
وينبغي عدم التهاون في شأن الكذب مع دعوى أنه لدفع مفسدة ، بل لا بد من الموازنة الصحيحة ، بين المصالح والمفاسد .
3- من استطاع أن يستغني عن الكذب باستعمال التورية والمعاريض : فلا شك أنه أولى وأفضل ، فقد قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : (إن في معاريض الكلام ما يغني الرجل عن الكذب) رواه البيهقي في " السنن الكبرى " (10/199) .
ومعنى المعاريض : أي الكلام الذي يظنه السامع شيئاً ويقصد المتكلم شيئاً آخر .
وهذه أقوال لبعض العلماء في تقرير هذه الأحكام .
قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله :
" اعلم أن الكذب ليس حراماً لعينه ، بل لما فيه من الضرر على المخاطب أو على غيره ، فإن أقلَّ درجاته أن يعتقد المخبَر الشيء على خلاف ما هو عليه فيكون جاهلاً ، وقد يتعلق به ضرر غيره .
ورب جهل فيه منفعة ومصلحة ، فالكذب محصل لذلك الجهل ، فيكون مأذوناً فيه ، وربما كان واجباً .
فنقول : الكلام وسيلة إلى المقاصد :
1- فكل مقصود محمود يمكن التوصل إليه بالصدق والكذب جميعاً : فالكذب فيه حرام .
2- وإن أمكن التوصل إليه بالكذب دون الصدق : فالكذب فيه مباح إن كان تحصيل ذلك القصد مباحاً .
3- وواجب إن كان المقصود واجباً ، كما أن عصمة دم المسلم واجبة ، فمهما كان في الصدق سفك دم امرئ مسلم قد اختفى من ظالم فالكذب فيه واجب ، ومهما كان لا يتم مقصود الحرب أو إصلاح ذات البين أو استمالة قلب المجني عليه إلا بكذب : فالكذب مباح إلا أنه ينبغي أن يحترز منه ما أمكن ؛ لأنه إذا فتح باب الكذب على نفسه فيخشى أن يتداعى إلى ما يستغني عنه ، وإلى ما لا يقتصر على حد الضرورة ، فيكون الكذب حراماً في الأصل إلا لضرورة .


https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/154955




> ولكن جوزه المحققون في كل ما فيه مصلحة دون مضرة للغير


طب ما هو فيه مصلحة لكم ومافيهوش مضرة للغير...

فسرت الماء بالماء ولم تنقل إلا هباء.



> أليس هذا نفس الموجود في عقيدتك ؟؟؟؟





> إليك أيضا مداخلة لرأس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية السابق المتنيح شنودة و هويُجيز نهارا جهارا الكذب على الزوجة ؟؟؟








فعلا يا كذاب، مش واضح هنا أن البابا بيضحك والشعب كله بيضحك!!! فعلا مش واضح خالص! 

طيب كعادتي معاك، تعالى اجيب لك نفس البابا شنودة بينفي الكذب ولو لأجل المصلحة، ولو لأجل دفع الضرر، عشان تعرف انك كذاب كذب بيّن وساذج.

أهو السؤال: الكذبة التي تحل المشكلة حلال ولاّ حرام؟ وليس للإنسان قصد إلا حل المشكلة.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqD3PICZfcM

البابا قال له: العمل الخير لازم يكون خير في قصده وفي الوسيلة بتاعته وماتستخدمش طريقة شريرة من اجل هدف روحي. ........ فأنت كأنك استعنت بالشيطاااااااااان لحل المشاكل.


يبقى البابا شنودة يا عزيزي المدلس الكذاب، بيبيح الكذب؟ ما هو انت عشان كذاب فعايز الناس زيك..

طب كدا تمام؟ اسيبك؟ لأ ودي تيجي، دا انت زبون لقطة... نكمل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPhdh_6Tb50


في الفيديو ده، فيه واحدة بتسأل البابا بتقول له ان المدير بتاعها بيقول لها لما حد يسأل عني قولي له أني مش موجود، ...... فهل ده كذب وعادي؟ نشوف البابا قال اية يا مدلس:


الخطية دي بإراااااااااااااادتك... من جهة كذب؟ كذب!! ومن جهة بإرادتك؟ بإرداتك! كون انك انتي تحت ضغوط ليس معنى هذا انك بإرادتي خضعتي للضغوط وكذبتي...



ها يا كذاب!! انا برد عليك من نفس اللي انت بتحتج بيه! مش عايز اكلف نفسي اثبت لك حاجة لانك اقل من ان الواحد يضيع وقته معاك زي ما انت شايف.

يبقى في الجانب المسيحي انهيته عليك من اول مداخلة لي بنص صريح حرفي وواضح وأتبعته لك بتفاسير الآباء والتفاسير الحالية. ثم اثبت انك بتدلس وبتهرب من الأدلة واثبت عليك ان دينك بيحلل لك الكذب في أمور معينة محققة هنا.

لحد هنا اثبتنا أنك مدلس وكذاب، لكنك مدلس وكذاب والـ IQ بتاعك هو رجل نملة مسلوقة!
لية؟
عشان انت فاكر ان حتى لو البابا جوز الكذب جدلا هاناخد بكلامه!! 
إذا كان انت بنفسك يا عديم الـ IQ بتستشهد بنكران بطرس للمسيح، فهل شفت المسيحيين أخدوا ده "سُنة" عن بطرس؟ هو انت فاكر اننا بناخد تعاليم ديننا من "السُنة الفعلية" لأي شخص؟ مستواكم حضيضي.

وبعدين ما في قصة بطرس الرسول، المسيح له المجد إلهك هو بنفسه اللي أنبأه بكدا!!

وبطرس الرسول اللي انكر المسيح ده هو اللي ضحى بحياته عشانه ومات مصلوب عشان إيمانه بالمسيح.



> في العصر الرسولي واخذ بالك !



أمال العهد الجديد اتكتب أمتى؟!!!

نعيد لك كلام الآباء اللي أتوا بعد العصر الرسولي:

"وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب:

أن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة،

وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه،

فلا يتركها" [12].

يقصد بالباقين الذين *قبِل أحد الطرفين منهما الإيمان المسيحي وبقي الآخر غير مسيحي*، فإن الأمر في يدّ غير المؤمن؛ إن أراد البقاء *فليبقَ*، وإن فارق فليفارق، ولا يكون الطرف الآخر مستعبدًا له... أي يجوز له أن يتزوج بمسيحي. *هنا يتحدث عن زيجات سابقة للإيمان*، وقبل طرف دون آخر الإيمان. لا يتشكك المؤمن بالتصاقه بغير المؤمن *مادام الزواج قد تمّ قبل دخوله الإيمان*... الآخر مقدس ليس في ذاته إنما في المؤمن، وأولاده مقدسون فيه.

*    واضح أن المرأة التي ترتبط بعابد وثنٍ هي معه جسد واحد. حسنًا! هما جسد واحد، ومع ذلك لا تصير دنسة، بل طهارة الزوجة تغلب دنس الزوج. مرة أخرى فإن طهارة الزوج المؤمن تغلب دنس الزوجة غير المؤمنة. كيف إذن في هذه الحالة الدنس يُغلب ويسمح بالعلاقة بينهما، بينما في حالة المرأة الزانية لا يُدان الرجل عندما يفارقها؟ لأنه هنا يوجد رجاء أن العضو الضائع قد يخلص خلال الزواج، أما في الحالة الأخرى فالزواج قد انحلّ فعلًا وكلاهما قد فسدا، أما هنا فالخطأ من جانب واحد لا من جانب الاثنين (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى)...

لكن الأمر هنا ليس بخصوص شخصين لم يجتمعا بعد (الزواج) *بل بخصوص الذين ارتبطوا فعلًا به.* *إنه لم يقل إن أراد أحد أن يأخذ له زوجة غير مؤمنة، بل قال: "إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة" *[12]... ماذا إذن هل اليوناني (الأممي غير المؤمن) مقدس؟ *بالتأكيد لا،* إذ لم يقل أنه مقدس بل قال أنه "مقدس في زوجته"، قال هذا لا ليعني أنه مقدس (في ذاته)، وإنما لكي يخلص المرأة تمامًا قدر المستطاع من مخاوفها ويقود الرجل لكي يرغب في الحق(452).

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

*    يقول بولس هذا عن *حالة اثنين أمميين*، *أحدهما *صار مؤمنًا. عادة الوثني يكره المسيحية، والمسيحي لا يريد أن يتأثر بالوثنية، ولهذا يقول بولس إن كان الاثنان سعيدان في عيشتهما معًا يلزم أن يستمرا(453).

أمبروسياستر

*    *لا *يعنى بولس أن المرأة *ملتزمة أن تتزوج غير مؤمن* وإنما هي ملتزمة أن تبقى معه ما دامت *كانت أصلًا* متزوجة (قبل قبولها الإيمان) (454).

سيفريان أسقف جبالة



إذن، لو كانا متزوجان قبل إيمان أحدهما، فليس على الطرف المؤمن ترك الطرف الآخر، لكن لا يمكن ان يتزوج الطرف المؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن.

https://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inte...er-Resalat-Koronthos-1__01-Chapter-07.html#12



> ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي



ولكنها ليست للتطبيق في الوقت الحالي وبعد انتشار الإيمان، *فالكنيسة لا تصرح بزواج مؤمن بآخر غير مؤمن* عملًا بقول الكتاب: "لا تكونوا تحت نير واحد مع غير المؤمنين" (2كو6: 14)


هو مين ضحك عليك وقال لك أن الكنيسة بتصرح بجواز المؤمن من غير المؤمن؟

هو مش انا بنفسي قلت لك:


> فعلا، *لن نتزوج من غير المؤمنين*. لكن لو كان شخص عابر للمسيح أي أنه كان مسلم ومتزوج مسلمة فهنا يجيبه الرسول بولس بنفسه ويقول:




انت مش عارف تفرق ان الكنيسة بتمنع جواز المؤمن من غير المؤمن لكنها بتسمح *بالاستمرار* لما يكون الجواز تم *قببببببل *إيمان أحدهما؟؟؟ للدرجة دي أنت في البلالا خالص؟

أبسطها لك..

دلوقتي 2 يهود مثلا، راجل ومراته، اتجوزوا حسب الشريعة اليهودية، والراجل قبل المسيح وأصبح مسيحي، لكنه متزوج من امرأة يهودية قبل ايمانه بالمسيح، فالمسيحية هنا بتقول له أن مش معنى انك مسيحي انها ما اصبحتش مراتك، إلا لو هي اللي مش عايزة تكون مراتك. والعكس صحيح، لو هي اللي آمنت بالمسيح فالمسيحية مش بتقول لها سيبي جوزك اليهودي، إلا لو هو اللي مش عايزك تكوني مراته.


بسيطة؟؟




> نسيت أو بمعنى أصح تناسيت يامولكا تقول مضيفا إن الكلام الــ " فشنك " ده لم يعد قابلا للتطبيق في وقتنا الحالي


مخك اللي فشنك، الاقتباس بيتكلم عن سماح الكنيسة بالزوااااااج من غير المؤمنين، مش بالبقاء مع غير المؤمنين اللي تمت الزيجة بهم قبل الإيمان المسيحي....


----------

